# Patriotic Stars and Stripes Wreath



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

With Summer upon us, I've been searching for things to do that are both easy and fun to do. I think I've hit the jackpot with this one! The Patriotic Stars and Stripes Wreath is both easy and fun to make and it is super cute when its done! It's also customizable. You can use your own choice of ribbon and hanger. If you think it needs something else, say a bow, knock yourself out!

All you have to do is have a Styrofoam Wreath, Red, White and Blue Yarn, Ribbon, and a hot glue gun, and you can have one of these beauties in no time!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you Tinker!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pictures and very cute idea.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you, PonderosaQ. I really do need to work on my pictures though.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

that is very clever! I like it!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you Sherry


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Great Pictures and really cute idea!!!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Chrisnev


----------

